# RKSPORT body kit



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone familar with the body kit they sell. Is it a clean fit, smooth lines and everything. I wrecked my baby and the front clip is no more expensive than OEM parts


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I heard mixed reivews on fitment. But that goes with msot aftermarket body stuff. I wouldn't except it to be a perfect fit, but nothing a dremel probally couldn't fix.


----------

